
YC will host its 30th Demo Day online - aalebel33
https://twitter.com/ycombinator/status/1235988777048453124
======
forkexec
Seems like that disadvantages the batch because of a lack of IRL human
interactive competition amongst investors. Somethings are best done in person,
but I hope all goes well.

